# Diclofenac at egg collection?



## BeckiOz (Jan 9, 2013)

Sorry, this will be the 1st of many questions!!
About to start my 1st cycle of 'Gentle IVF' when my next period comes.
Only saw the consultant yesterday, and he has said we can go ahead next month, so will be starting my jabs with my next period in less than 2 weeks if all goes as expected!!!

My sister-in-law has done 3 cycles and she raised an eyebrow at the prescription including a diclofenac/voltarol suppository for analgesia for egg collection.

She had the same with an earlier cycle but cycled at a different clinic later, and they said no NSAIDs around egg collection as can be toxic to eggs.

I have googled quickly and found concerns re non-steriodal drugs like ibuprofen and diclofenac at embryo transfer as may inhibit implantation, but wondered if anyone else had been advised against these meds at egg collection too?

I don't want to jeopardise my chances of embies, but I have adhesions which are likely to make EC quite difficult / painful, so I wonder if I'll need all the help I can get!!

Thanks,
Bex
The question I meant to ask at the appointment


----------



## Jenso (Jan 15, 2013)

I had my EC yesterday and was asked to take diclofenac and hour before I left home. I obvously dont know the results yet but 7 of 12 eggs fertilsed.. Good luck!


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

First ivf cycle I came round from the sedation & had no painkillers afterwards.

This time round, I woke up to a nurse asking if i felt achey to which i said yes & next thing i knew she was putting a diclofenac up my bum lol, I wouldn't worry about it, they wouldn't do it if it wasnt safe x


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

I've had diclofenac at all three of my EC's and have had the eggs fertilise and develop. 

As IVFmama says (congrats on the BFP IVFmama), they wouldn't do it if it was unsafe. 

xx


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks cay x


----------



## BeckiOz (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks all.
Congrats on the BFP IVFmama!!
I checked with the clinic nurse yesterday and he said that they have used diclofenac routinely at EC for many years and have no concerns (but advise against it around ET).


----------

